# Trying to figure it out



## Mallory (Sep 4, 2014)

I have had an enlarged thyroid for several months along with what could be thyroid symptoms, but normal blood tests. I have a history of thyroid issues in the family - 4 family members taking synthroid/armour for thyroid problems, 2 of them have been diagnosed with hashimotos.

TSH 3RD GEN - 1.723 (standard range 0.340 - 5.6 uIU/mL)

FREE T3 - 3.5 (standard range 2.5 - 3.9 pg/mL)

FREE T4 - 0.92 (standard range 0.61-1.12 ng/dl)

I asked for a antibody test and my doctor said he saw no reason to order it. Is it possible my other results would be normal but an antibody test would show hashimotos? Is an antibody test really a 'conclusive' way of diagnosing hashimotos (because my doctor acted like it wasn't)? I am pretty confused about all of this.

I have heard that standard thyroid tests can look 'normal' when someone has hashimotos, but I don't know if that's true or how it works. I don't understand how hashimotos is treated if the thyroid appears to be functioning normally... I don't even understand how I would be getting symptoms without it showing on standard tests that something was wrong. Maybe I'm just not understanding how it works, and if someone could explain I would appreciate it. The only other test my doctor would order is an ultrasound, which I'm getting later this week.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Other items worth looking into .

Ferritin levels, Vit D and B-12 if fatigue is a symptom

Had the doctor said your thyroid is "large" ? Mayne ask for a sonogram to see if there are nodules which can cause symptoms


----------



## Mallory (Sep 4, 2014)

Lovlkn said:


> Other items worth looking into .
> 
> Ferritin levels, Vit D and B-12 if fatigue is a symptom
> 
> Had the doctor said your thyroid is "large" ? Mayne ask for a sonogram to see if there are nodules which can cause symptoms


Thanks, yes I have had 2 docs say my thyroid feels enlarged. The first doc noticed it during a routine physical. I will be getting the ultrasound this week.


----------

